# PICK-UP VS SUV



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a GMC Yukon XL repairable for my wife and she did not want it because it was to big. I personally have always had a pickup with a topper (just for the dogs) for hunting. Just recently I was thinking about keeping it for myself and using it for hunting and I was wondering if anyone had any pro's and con's for using this type of vehicle for hunting purpose's except for hauling deer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Work great, till your dog smells the thing up, or gets skunked!

IMO I would roll with it! If you don't need a truck keep the SUV!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Keep it, it is just more comfortable when you roll with a crew, and it keeps your dog warmer than inside the topper.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

SUV is the way to go
better traction/weight transfer
better seating for buddies/dogs
More class than truck


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Keep it. You can always put a hitch hauler on the back for messy stuff like I do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had a Tahoe for years, and a GMC diesel pickup. We just purchased a new Yukon in September. I have never considered taking either SUV hunting. I did back in the 1980's, and used a hitch hauler. It works but things get dusty. I just throw to many deer and blood coyotes in to bother with an SUV. I suppose I could bag the coyotes. If you want to skin them it's best to throw them in a bag with a no-pest strip anyway to kill the flees.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I am finding more and more a crew cab is the way to go. Room for the buddies/kids like an SUV, bed of the truck for the cruddy stuff


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont ever want to be without a pickup!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

> I dont ever want to be without a pickup!


I feel the same way. The room in the SUV would be a big plus, but I don't want to ever have to deal with blood and mud proofing the inside of a vehicle.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> > I dont ever want to be without a pickup!
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. The room in the SUV would be a big plus, but I don't want to ever have to deal with blood and mud proofing the inside of a vehicle.


quit being a va-ja-ja fisky, thats what trailers are for. to haul all those dead birds and muddy gear out. or else you can use a 4x4 likes it was intended to in ND.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Pickup all the way. I feel like I'm going to get groceries in an SUV. :lol: Learned to drive in a pickup and have always owned one. Probably only driven a handfull of cars a few times and I hate it. When we have hover cars, mine is going to be a lifted pickup. :lol:


----------



## SnoStackerz (Jun 28, 2004)

I've had both and if you have dogs a pickup and topper is best. Otherwise an SUV is great. I did like the SUV because I could keep things from freezing solid as it would be warm throughout the vehicle. If I didn't have dogs, I would go SUV again.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you are going to be taking more than two people then the suburban is the way to go. I think my dogs appreciate being in the suburban vs in the back of a pickup. 
Buy a hitch haul and you can throw a couple of deer or coyotes on the back.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

I agree with the crewcab pickup! (now i just wish i had one) i have a extedned cab with the side doors that open, works great with just be and a buddy huntin but the crewcab would leave more room in the backseat passengers.....plus its easier for them to get out and shoot! :lol:


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

I drive a 2000 dodge durango. Its a much smaller suv but I like the comfort you get when you have buddies along. I cannot afford a new $50,000.00 crew cab so im stuck with it. There are many inventive ways to add that pickup box versatility to an suv. Keep the SUV. 8)


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys, I will post pictures after the build is complete. This truck is no longer a family vehicle but a hunting monster. Air intake system is in, hypertech programmer is in, 3 inch lift is in, cowl induction hood is in, Mickey Thomson wheels nad tires will be here next week. All of the body work is pretty much done and I will be painting hopefully next week.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

H2OFOWLN said:


> 3 inch lift is in


Did you have to rebuild all of the suspension? I look forward to some pics!


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually no, for the front suspension I installed Ready Lift torsion bar keys which raised the front 3.5 inches and in the rear I installed 1.5 inch spring spacers in the rear. This style of lift allows for 33 inch tires, so if your truck has 16 inch rims you can use a 285 or 305 tire depending on the rim width. Pretty simple job with the right tools.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Humm.. I didn't think you could do that with that SUV. Better get some pics up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just get rid of the extended cab and into a crew cab.......I LOVE it. It is so much easier with the kids getting older. Ride is great, better mileage with the engine that converts from V-8 to V 4 mode. No buyers remorse at all!!!!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a supercrew w/ topper and love it. I know the box is short but it is great if you have to haul somthing that you don't want to get the inside messy or smelly. I have two kids and we talked about that or an SUV but I am glad we decided with the truck.

Sean


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Chevy Suburban :beer:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

How bout a compromise? 4-door pickup w/topper?


----------

